# Can anyone here tell me what its like to be an elementary school teacher?



## SinneDeelie (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been thinking of possibly teaching elementary school and I'd love to hear any anecdotes, advice, tips, etc.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not a teacher and cannot tell you any of my own experiences or the lack there of. However, my best friend is a 2nd grade teacher and she loves it. She always tells me funny stories about things the kids say to her and how they affect her on a daily basis. She has never mentioned it to me but I believe what she loves most about being a teacher is how rewarding it really is for not only her but for each child she has a role in trying to educate


----------



## huskers7 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm also not a teacher, but I volunteer at the local elementary school. From what I've seen it is a fun and rewarding experience, however be prepared to deal with parents. They make the job more difficult that it needs to be, but that's just my opinion. Other than that it is a lot of fun and you get to help people which is also very rewarding.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd love to be a teacher for a while, not for the rest of my life, but for a while. Sounds like an excellent experience to work with kids and have an influence on their lives.


----------



## news4mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I am on my way to completing my elementary education degree. For me, I love working with children and helping them be a success (everything I teach them is a building block to the next thing they will learn). Patience, planning, organization, and love are needed to be a successful teacher. The hardest part of the job is the administrative paperwork and standardized testing. But the joy of seeing the 'light bulb' go on in the eyes of a child makes all the difference to balance paperwork. If you are already affiliated with a college, you can check with their education department and get information from them. They also may have some contacts which would allow you to observe in a classroom to get a sense of what a typical day would be like for a elementary teacher.


----------

